# Underwater Lighting...



## nfmmalice (Nov 13, 2008)

Where can I find a good source for underwater lighting?

Im looking for a light for a new Embalming Spitter type prop, and I was hoping to find some sort of light that I could use that wouldn't involve me having to run an AC cord up and over the lip of the Barrel.

For the Airlines I am using Bulkhead Fittings, so I was wondering if there were any sort of fittings/lines that I could use to run the AC Power through the Wall of the container.


Also, do underwater Strobes and UV lights Exist?

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I picked up an inexpensive pond light (multiple color filters) that I used in my witches cauldron.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Harbor Freight sells those pond lights... usually come with 4 colored filters. I've got one from there that was on sale for like 5 bucks. For underwater UV you could waterproof some UV LEDs by bedding the leads in silicone.


----------



## nfmmalice (Nov 13, 2008)

So I wouldn't have to bed the lights themselves, just make sure the leads are covered?

Does anyone manufacture an Undewater UV LED light?

Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It would be tough to put together a non-LED underwater UV light, since the real ones are flourescent tubes; the incandescent blacklights are useless. I think there are UV LED spots and floods, dunno if anyone makes them in underwater enclosures or not.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I've seen this for fish tanks

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754898

hope that helps.


----------



## chrizzo (Aug 31, 2008)

if you prop is drillable and threadable here is what i use for waterproofing wire on the boats i build, rhey work great just make sure you get the right size.

http://www.shipstore.com/SS/HTML/ANC/ANCWIRESEAL.html


----------

